
Death by Hamburger - iamjk
https://blog.marvelapp.com/death-by-hamburger/?utm_source=weekly-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=marvel-newsletter-2017-06-14&utm_term=
======
oDot
There are two things I dislike in UX: Spinners and Hamburgers. I'll be glad to
see both go the way of the Dodo.

~~~
iamjk
AMEN to that!

